# TopShot Fire



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, this is my take on the TopShot PDF. Made of alum core, acrylic scales, brass tubing and sealed with polyurethane.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is amazing ! I love it .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a very handsome shooter!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool! Love the color.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man u hit it outta the park. Great great job I love it


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good job bud!


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! That is amazing. Great job!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd take your take any day of the week...very nice, man! Well done!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good work!

jazz


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that turned out great very well done i love the colors,he77 i love it all :wub: :wub:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

So shiny! Congrats on an awesome build. Something about ali cores that just make a slingshot pop


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely frame!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fantastic job. Hope to see more creations in the future!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Smooth, clean build. Professional looking and beautiful. Well Done!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super Sharp, very nice work.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice color combo ! Well done !


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicely done&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Very well done. It looks fantastic


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job, love it!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, you did it right! P.U. finish is hard and dries fast too... I love it on micarta and wood. I even did a P.U. finish on a folding knife scales and it's held up fine in my pocket with other items rustling around. P.U. rules if one wants a tough hard non oil finish.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the warm comments, special thank to Bill Hays for sharing such a beautiful design.

Prior to attaching the bands I wrapped the top sections of the fork with a thick layer of TBG to protect the sling from fork hits.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks great! These slingshots you guys produce make me feel like a caveman.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr. P said:


> Looks great! These slingshots you guys produce make me feel like a caveman.


Jip me to


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful looking slingshot!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Super nice I have owned at least 10 topshots and let me tell you that's a nice piece of work keep it up


----------

